
The Future of Electric Cars Is Brighter with Elon Musk in It - rb808
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/01/opinion/elon-musk-tesla.html
======
doe88
I was a bit appalled by his recent behavior but I must say the good largely
outweighs the bad when speaking of Elon Musk. We need more, not less, people
like him who dare shaking things up and dreaming big. I really think that if
EV start taking off it is mainly to his credit, he put legacy car
manufacturers on notice and left them scrambling to evolve from diesel to EV.

------
adrr
He needs to stay off twitter. It is a huge distraction. SEC should have banned
him from social media to protect him and his companies from future issues
including legal and pr related matters.

~~~
rb808
Surely though one of the reasons for the success of Tesla and SpaceX is that
the high profile of Musk and he's always in the press. Far fewer people know
of what is going on in GM electric vehicles or NASA compared to the latest
SpaceX launch or newest Tesla update. Its one of the reasons Tesla is so
popular.

------
zwieback
Credit Musk for making a sexy high end EV, for sure. However, how big is the
market for luxury EVs really, will the Model 3 be a success and can mainstream
manufacturers profitably sell lower-end EVs? All those questions are still
unanswered.

------
Agustus
Nope. The smart money is on Tesla bankrupting and having a fire sale. Elon
made a bad decision in how they setup the assembly lines of the Model 3
requiring rework on the assembly lines processes and more importantly capital
expenditures (cap-ex). He almost destroyed the firm with a single tweet,
almost was tied up in costly (time and money) SEC battles, and is always one
interview away from saying the wrong thing.

The electric vehicle market is only viable because of the stupendous efforts
Mr. Elon did in getting to this moment, however, if Tesla fails, the electric
market will bear the stigma of: We tried that in 2010 and it did not work.

